# ego ipse tabernam, in quā habitō, servāre possum



## JLanguage

“ego ipse tabernam, in quā habitō, servāre possum”
 
Here's my translation:
“I can look after the shop in which I live, myself. 

It seems stilted though, how about this:

I can look after the shop that I live in, myself.

Thanks for your help,
-Jonathan.


----------



## lainyn

If you would like an even smoother English version, I would say "I can look after the shop I live in -  by myself." I'm sorry I can't help you with the Latin bit - that is, to confirm whether the original translation is correct or not.

~Lainyn

PS: Now it seems a bit ambiguous as to what's being done by the self - the living or the looking after.


----------



## JLanguage

lainyn said:
			
		

> If you would like an even smoother English version, I would say "I can look after the shop I live in - by myself." I'm sorry I can't help you with the Latin bit - that is, to confirm whether the original translation is correct or not.
> 
> ~Lainyn
> 
> PS: Now it seems a bit ambiguous as to what's being done by the self - the living or the looking after.


 
The problem I'm having, which I'm going to ask my teacher about tomorrow, is that the Latin text doesn't neatly translate to English.


----------



## Lakeview

lainyn said:
			
		

> If you would like an even smoother English version, I would say "I can look after the shop I live in - by myself." I'm sorry I can't help you with the Latin bit - that is, to confirm whether the original translation is correct or not.
> 
> ~Lainyn
> 
> PS: Now it seems a bit ambiguous as to what's being done by the self - the living or the looking after.


 
Perhaps 'I myself can mind the shop I live in'?

I'm not in the least proficient in Latin, but I think 'ipse' is being used as an intensifier--not sure if it absolutely has to be translated as 'myself', but also not sure how otherwise to convey the intensification.


----------



## Outsider

"I can look after my own shop", or something similar?


----------



## winnie

Lakeview said:
			
		

> Perhaps 'I myself can mind the shop I live in'?
> 
> I'm not in the least proficient in Latin, but I think 'ipse' is being used as an intensifier--not sure if it absolutely has to be translated as 'myself', but also not sure how otherwise to convey the intensification.


 
I agree with you Lakeview, 'ipse' is an intensifier: ego ipse is translated in Italian as _io stesso_


Perhaps 'I myself can look after the _*work*_shop I live in' should be better. 

Taberna-ae is not a generic shop is something like a porterhouse or a craftsman shop.

HTH


----------



## JLanguage

winnie said:
			
		

> I agree with you Lakeview, 'ipse' is an intensifier: ego ipse is translated in Italian as _io stesso_
> 
> 
> Perhaps 'I myself can look after the _*work*_shop I live in' should be better.
> 
> Taberna-ae is not a generic shop is something like a porterhouse or a craftsman shop.
> 
> HTH


 
According to my workbook, taberna is a shop or inn, and officina is a workkshop. Is "ipse" always used as an intensifier, or is it sometimes used reflexively?


----------



## lainyn

The problem is that "myself" is incorrect English in this case. You're not supposed to say I myself can look after the workshop....or anything else, for that matter. 

I can look after the workshop myself.  (better) <-- but this doesn't tell us the person lives in the workshop/shop etc.


----------



## Outsider

How about this?

_The shop where I live, I myself can look after!_

or

_I can look after the shop where I live, myself!_


----------



## JLanguage

I couldn't ask my Latin teacher today because she was absent, and I had to hand in the translation. I'll bring in another copy and ask her tomorrow. I think on my translation I left the sentence as:

I myself can look after the shop in which I live.


----------



## JLanguage

Ok, I did some digging online and ipse is always intensive, there are another set of pronouns for reflexive.

Here's the link:
http://www.forumromanum.org/latin/pronouns.html


----------



## Lakeview

lainyn said:
			
		

> The problem is that "myself" is incorrect English in this case. You're not supposed to say I myself can look after the workshop....or anything else, for that matter.


 
Why is that?  There are many attestations for the construction "I myself".  In the sentence "I myself don't know the answer", 'myself' is an intensive pronoun, and not a reflexive pronoun.  I believe it is quite correct to say "I myself can look after the shop I live in".

Having said that, I still don't know what the best translation for the sentence is.


----------



## winnie

JLanguage said:
			
		

> According to my workbook, taberna is a shop or inn, and officina is a workkshop. Is "ipse" always used as an intensifier, or is it sometimes used reflexively?


 
as long as i can remember, yes 'ipse' is always used as an intensifier.

IMHO 'shop' has a too present-day undertone that's why i prefer workshop.

bye


----------

